# Need VFM Tripod for video shooting.



## pinga123 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi I have Panasonic FZ 150 .Need a good VMF tripod for video shooting .
Budget (500-1000).
I m totally unaware of the tripod features .

I think it should be very flexible .
If you guys know any good (VFM) tripod  Please suggest.


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know much about tripod but this budget may not enough to get a good tripod.

I was looking for tripod, not with the intention to buy... Just checking...

Check this three model...

MP 06
Simpex 333
Powerpak Photo X5

All are under Rs. 800/-


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2012)

yup get a simplex one...its a popular one among all cheap brands


----------

